# Where Can I find a 5 Gallon Tank Divider?



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

Any websites?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Only way to get one is to home make it :/ 
This method/plan works great, I havent had any problems with it:

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

LittleBettas said:


> Only way to get one is to home make it :/
> This method/plan works great, I havent had any problems with it:
> 
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/


How would I make it where the Bettas couldn't see eachother?


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

i found black plastic mesh at my local craft store it was only .49 or .59 a sheet. other wise at petco or petsmart a divider is $10, with the home made one I could have made 3 for half the price of the bought one.


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

MaggieLynn said:


> i found black plastic mesh at my local craft store it was only .49 or .59 a sheet. other wise at petco or petsmart a divider is $10, with the home made one I could have made 3 for half the price of the bought one.


Would I have to heat and filter both sides seperately, or would the mesh allow the water to flow equally?


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

id make one myself. cheaper and fun to do 
i made a tutorial thread, link is in my sig


----------



## Vaughan06 (Aug 9, 2011)

Neelie said:


> id make one myself. cheaper and fun to do
> i made a tutorial thread, link is in my sig


Thanks for the link.
My Walmart didn't have any report dividers left (back to school left everything sold out), and they only had white mesh.

I think I will have to go to a hobby store or something to find dark mesh.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ i didnt find a problem with white mesh. they actually get used to it and accept the neighbours to some extent. even my most aggressive males only sometimes flared.... id try it and see how they do. white looks a little better imo


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for that thread Neelie. I'm actually dividing my 6.6 gal tank tonight (for 2 bettas) and that will be a big help! I already have white craft mesh - i think my 2 guys will be ok with it. One of them is pretty mellow and probably won't flare at the other much at all. But I'll see soon!


----------

